# Etheras ( Gold, Evi, Soundscapes) - Tech thread - NEW UNIFY GURU FILES



## StefanoM

I created this Thread to add tech news about Ethera Gold

To improve the navigation into the presets, I've just worked on a new Core Synth Snapshot Structure, now the 1.0, 2.0,2.5 are into the same category.

You can download just now the new presets structure here









MyAirBridge.com | Send or share big files up to 20 GiB for free


We will transfer your files easily, safely and rapidly from one place to another. You can send them directly to an email address or share files using a unique link.




mab.to





Follow the installation in the video.

You have just to delete your 01_ETHERA GOLD CORE SYNTH 2.0 snapshot folder from User Content and replace it with this new version.



After the Hollydays I think I will do the same with the Action Synth.

Of Course, the CyberWorld Exp Pack Presets are out of this new structure, because they have separate nki instruments.



And if you haven't done so yet, or purchased the library before the release of this upgrade, download and install the 2.5.1 upgrade which adds Arrows to navigate into the layers, and solo keys. Now clearly the version you find on the store is already 2.5.1. Soon in the stores, I will also include this new presets structure for the core synth. For now, take it from here.










Ethera Gold 2.5.1 Update


The Ethera Gold 2.5.1 update is now available to download. Please note that Ethera Gold 2.5.1 requires the full version of Kontakt 6.4.2. Please click here to download the files. The download folder contains instructions on how to apply the update to Ethera Gold 2.5. Please click here to view...




zero-g.co.uk









Cheers

Ste


----------



## StefanoM

Ethera Gold 2.5 Presets for UNIFY








Dropbox - File Deleted


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com





This is the .guru version








Dropbox - File Deleted


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com






Here the Live:


----------



## jbuhler

Besides setting the Kontakt to "keep search mode," you also need to update each patch in Unify to remember the new path, otherwise you need to redo it each time you open Unify. ("Update" is one of the options under save.) I don't know if there is a way to batch resave this way in Unify.


----------



## sostenuto

Expecting lotsa comment in next PluginGuru Livestream ..... and clear recommends on best process to optimize UNIFY + ETHERA combo(s). Little question Stefano M will gain UNIFY competence rapidly as potential synergy is high.


----------



## StefanoM

jbuhler said:


> Besides setting the Kontakt to "keep search mode," you also need to update each patch in Unify to remember the new path, otherwise you need to redo it each time you open Unify. ("Update" is one of the options under save.) I don't know if there is a way to batch resave this way in Unify.



Yeah the best way is create a little Template with Unify loaded and an Ethera GOld 2.5 patch loaded with the "keep search mode" selected. So is just for that session. And when you want to start with a new project you can start from that" template".


----------



## StefanoM

If you are on MAC and you have an Error when you load an Ethera Patch with UNIFY check the PDF for Mac Users.

And I Created also the PDF for the Installation with the .guru file.


----------



## StefanoM

CyberWorld EXP Pack - Converted

Here The Live Stream you can download for free the guru file. 
There is the link under the Info Tab on YouTube



Cheers


----------



## PatrickS

Thanks, Ste. Unify really works so well with Ethera.


----------



## jbuhler

Installed the Unify Cyberworld on Mac without issue. I didn't encounter the error.


----------



## StefanoM

Yeah, next days I will start with Ethera EVI and Soundscapes.
I Would like to have all the Etheras ( that have Hybrid Sounds in addition to the Vocals) " Unifyzed" 

In addition to you tube I will put the Download Link on my WebSite too at this link:

https://stefanomaccarelli.com/tutorial/tutorials/


----------



## KarlHeinz

This will really make a Cyber-Monster-Workstation out of it . Or: one to rule them all .

I already started saving a best-of for me as Unify layers so I have it whenever I need them.

Its really much easier to browse, tag, whatever. So much appreciated


----------



## StefanoM

KarlHeinz said:


> This will really make a Cyber-Monster-Workstation out of it . Or: one to rule them all .
> 
> I already started saving a best-of for me as Unify layers so I have it whenever I need them.
> 
> Its really much easier to browse, tag, whatever. So much appreciated


yeah,

ideed


----------



## PatrickS

KarlHeinz said:


> This will really make a Cyber-Monster-Workstation out of it . Or: one to rule them all .
> 
> I already started saving a best-of for me as Unify layers so I have it whenever I need them.
> 
> Its really much easier to browse, tag, whatever. So much appreciated


Same here. Ste's hard work in cataloguing the individual presets makes the job much easier.


----------



## StefanoM

PatrickS said:


> Same here. Ste's hard work in cataloguing the individual presets makes the job much easier.


Absolutely.. Patricks...

I love Unify and I love How I can work with Ethera inside Unify.


----------



## Mark Elba

StefanoM said:


> Absolutely.. Patricks...
> 
> I love Unify and I love How I can work with Ethera inside Unify.


Ditto! I purchased Unify because of unified Ethera. 

@John Lehmkuhl Unify is great! Now I just wish that one could include the patch comments in a search.

Being able to update/resave many patches at once, so Kontakt doesn't need to search the samples each time, would be an incredible time saver. Is something like that on the roadmap?


----------



## StefanoM

Mark Elba said:


> Ditto! I purchased Unify because of unified Ethera.
> 
> @John Lehmkuhl Unify is great! Now I just wish that one could include the patch comments in a search.
> 
> Being able to update/resave many patches at once, so Kontakt doesn't need to search the samples each time, would be an incredible time saver. Is something like that on the roadmaP



I've Talked with Unify Guys, about this. I think they are working on it, for Kontak Libraries "unified" something of similar to a Batch-Update for all the Patches

At the moment the best solution is How to explain in my live-stream or on the PDF...

Do keep search mode for the current session..
and then create a template with that Unify Instance, so you can start from that template without Missing Files.


----------



## StefanoM

Starting with ETHERA EVI 2.0 UNIFY Converting 

Just amazing having the possibility to have so easy navigation into the EVI & ETHERA GOLD sounds...
and to create layering...


----------



## StefanoM

HI Guys,

ETHERA EVI 2.0 "UNIFIED" is HERE.

Check my Live-Stream and Download for Free the Guru File.


----------



## StefanoM

Hi Guys

I Updated the GURU Files,

please delete the older UNIFY Ethera Gold 2.5 & Ethera EVI folder and cyberworld, run the build database, and install the new version. There is also the True Legatos.

I created also a new GURU FILES to fix this type of issue:
" In my Unify folder the library shows as "Unify Ethera Gold 2.5". However if I try to save a new patch, Unify defaults to putting it in a folder called "Ethera Gold 2.5" which it instantly creates in my library folder. The new patch still shows up in the browser however "



GURU FILE ETHERA GOLD 2.5: 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ifu7jrnyp2e1zb5/Ethera Gold 2.5.guru?dl=0

GURU FILE ETHERA EVI 2.0:








Dropbox - File Deleted


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com





GURU FILE CYBERWORLD EXP PACK:








Dropbox - File Deleted


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com


----------



## jbuhler

StefanoM said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I Updated the GURU Files,
> 
> please delete the older UNIFY Ethera Gold 2.5 & Ethera EVI folder and cyberworld, run the build database, and install the new version. There is also the True Legatos.
> 
> I created also a new GURU FILES to fix this type of issue:
> " In my Unify folder the library shows as "Unify Ethera Gold 2.5". However if I try to save a new patch, Unify defaults to putting it in a folder called "Ethera Gold 2.5" which it instantly creates in my library folder. The new patch still shows up in the browser however "
> 
> 
> 
> GURU FILE ETHERA GOLD 2.5:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ifu7jrnyp2e1zb5/Ethera Gold 2.5.guru?dl=0
> 
> GURU FILE ETHERA EVI 2.0:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropbox - File Deleted
> 
> 
> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GURU FILE CYBERWORLD EXP PACK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropbox - File Deleted
> 
> 
> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com


Now you have me in a bind, since I’ve already gone through and re-saved all the patches of Gold 2.5 and the Cyberworld pack so i don’t have to deal with the missing samples issue... I assume if I install these I’ll have to go through that process again. So you added the true legato instruments? Anything else?


----------



## StefanoM

Yes, True Legato.

I know, I can't do anything about Missing Content. I hope as soon as possible they will add the possibility of doing a Batch-Update of all the patches contained in a library.

Anyway, the advantage in the current work session is so huge, that you just have to put all 3 Ethera, (Gold, EVI, Soundscapes) in a folder called, for example, Ethera Series (don't put Ethera 2.0 in it otherwise it creates problems), and at least you only have to do it once for all and 3 for each session.


I started with Soundscapes too.

Over 60Gb of Hybrid Stuff and Vocals, for Sound Design and Hybrid Scoring.
With Navigation, Layering. Tags...

Just Amazing.


----------



## sostenuto

Sorry for being 'easily' confused !  I have 'all' ETHERA since beginning. Also, all ETHERA.guru. 

I need to sort (2) sets of Folders ( Kontakt 6.4.2 and UNIFY ) to latest & best content __ and delete older stuff. 

Ideally, what should _Kontakt_ ETHERA folder look like now ? ___ and what should Unify DATA folder look like now ?

Hoping maybe *Shane* is monitoring and can help from his perspective as well. BTW, I am on Win10 Pro Desktop PC and may have discrepancies since beginning of UNIFY ... in terms of possible duplicate folders for original content and this later ETHERA.guru content. 

I thought I could simply drag and drop the new Gold 2.5 & EVI 2.0 .guru downloads in to UNIFY ? Will that cause problems ?


----------



## StefanoM

sostenuto said:


> Sorry for being 'easily' confused !  I have 'all' ETHERA since beginning. Also, all ETHERA.guru.
> 
> I need to sort (2) sets of Folders ( Kontakt 6.4.2 and UNIFY ) to latest & best content __ and delete older stuff.
> 
> Ideally, what should _Kontakt_ ETHERA folder look like now ? ___ and what should Unify DATA folder look like now ?
> 
> Hoping maybe *Shane* is monitoring and can help from his perspective as well. BTW, I am on Win10 Pro Desktop PC and may have discrepancies since beginning of UNIFY ... in terms of possible duplicate folders for original content and this later ETHERA.guru content.
> 
> I thought I could simply drag and drop the new Gold 2.5 & EVI 2.0 .guru downloads in to UNIFY ? Will that cause problems ?



Easily confused Why? It's really simple.

Create a folder with Ethera libraries, for example, called Ethera Series, put inside this folder: Ethera Gold 2.5, Ethera EVI, & Ethera Soundscapes 2.0. ( I'm talking of the Kontakt library, not of the Guru files), you can create it where you want ( of course if you move Ethera libraries you have to do the Batch Re-Save ( as usual for Kontakt Libraries)

Then use the Guru files to install the presets for Unify.

When you have content missing, select the Ethera Series folder with Keep search mode.. activated.

It's really simple.



UNIFY with the Ethera's installed.







Unify Libraries folder ( after the drag&drop of Ethera's Guru Files)







Kontakt Libraries Folder:







What kind of duplicate are you talking?


----------



## StefanoM

Ethera EVI 2.0 GURU








Dropbox - File Deleted


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com






Ethera Gold 2.5 GURU








Dropbox - File Deleted


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com





Ethera Gold | CyberWorld EXP Pack GURU








Dropbox - File Deleted


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com






Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 Next Week


----------



## sostenuto

StefanoM said:


> Easily confused Why? It's really simple.
> 
> Create a folder with Ethera libraries, for example, called Ethera Series, put inside this folder: Ethera Gold 2.5, Ethera EVI, & Ethera Soundscapes 2.0. ( I'm talking of the Kontakt library, not of the Guru files), you can create it where you want ( of course if you move Ethera libraries you have to do the Batch Re-Save ( as usual for Kontakt Libraries)
> 
> Then use the Guru files to install the presets for Unify.
> 
> When you have content missing, select the Ethera Series folder with Keep search mode.. activated.
> 
> It's really simple.
> 
> 
> 
> UNIFY with the Ethera's installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unify Libraries folder ( after the drag&drop of Ethera's Guru Files)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kontakt Libraries Folder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of duplicate are you talking?


Hey Stefano _ Perfect answer ! After your earlier posts, I had deleted older ETHERA Gold folders, but have *ETHERA 2.0 Folder - *with* Ethera Instruments *and* Ethera Samples *sub folders. I do not know what to do with these. They must be now in one of the other ETHERA folders ?


----------



## StefanoM

sostenuto said:


> Hey Stefano _ Perfect answer ! After your earlier posts, I had deleted older ETHERA Gold folders, but have *ETHERA 2.0 Folder - *with* Ethera Instruments *and* Ethera Samples *sub folders. I do not know what to do with these. They must be now in one of the other ETHERA folders ?


HI,

That is Ethera 2.0

I'm talking of Ethera Gold 2.0, Ethera EVI 2.0 and Ethera Soundscapes 2.0.

Ethera 2.0 is not mentioned in this Thread.

Moreover, Ethera 2.0 is not supported by UNIFY

and Ethera 2.0 must be installed in a DIFFERENT folder and not inside the same Ethera Series folder with ( Ethera Gold 2.0, Ethera EVI 2.0, Ethera Soundscapes 2.0)

So please only ETHERA GOLD 2.5, ETHERA EVI 2.0 and ETHERA SOUNDSCAPES 2.0

To have all the files in order please follow the examples posted above.

Move the Kontak Libraries: Ethera Gold 2.5, Ethera EVI 2.0 and Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 in a folder called: Ethera Series.


----------



## sostenuto

Got it, THX ! Have ETHERA Series Folder exactly as you advise.
Sorry to pester more, but where does Ethera 2.0 go ? What is it part of ?


----------



## StefanoM

sostenuto said:


> Got it, THX ! Have ETHERA Series Folder exactly as you advise.
> Sorry to pester more, but where does Ethera 2.0 go ?


Where you want 

But not in the same folder of Ethera Gold 2.5, Ethera EVI 2 and Ethera Soundscapes 2, because if you put Ethera 2 in the same folder when you do the "Keep Search mode... " and Browse for folder .... you have a problem.

Also, it is useless to have it in the same folder, so I will not make a version of the presets for Unify of Ethera 2.

Cheers


----------



## sostenuto

Cool ! I'm ok for future. Will leave Ethera 2.0 alone or delete, but seems strange that it has no relation or connection with anything else. I will spend some time using it in Kontakt 6.4.2 to understand better what you intended when you created it. 

******* Stefano .... are you stating that these few ETHERA 2.0 .nki are NOT present in the Libraries in ETHERA Series folder you/I created ??


----------



## StefanoM

sostenuto said:


> Cool ! I'm ok for future. Will leave Ethera 2.0 alone or delete, but seems strange that it has no relation or connection with anything else. I will spend some time using it in Kontakt 6.4.2 to understand better what you intended when you created it.
> 
> ******* Stefano .... are you stating that these few ETHERA 2.0 .nki are NOT present in the Libraries in ETHERA Series folder you/I created ??


That patches were created to use with the ROLI seaboard.


The advantage of UNIFY is to have a very fast browser for navigation. The ability to select favourites via the "heart" icon. The ability to create layers between the various libraries very easily. This brings a huge advantage with the use of libraries like Ethera Gold, Ethera EVI and Ethera Soundscapes.

In addition to the many Vocal Phrases ( legatos and sustains), there are also in total over 2000 presets of Hybrid sounds.

The first Ethera 2.0 has no Hybrid sounds. It only has a few Vocal Pads. So I don't see the usefulness of converting those few nki it has, for Unify.

That's why I'm talking about Ethera Gold, Ethera EVI and Ethera Soundscapes.

Then I will evaluate, in fact, I'm converting Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 which has many presets, many vocal phrases.

So next week all these three libraries will have the presets converted for UNIFY and as I'm showing during my live-stream the workflow is amazing.

Having, for example, all the Vocal phrases (GOLD; EVI, SOUNDSCAPES) inserted in UNIFY, having the possibility to navigate and search for any vocal phrase of that library is amazing and really fast.

The same thing is for Hybrid Sounds. In this way is like having a super big Ethera that contains all three libraries ( Gold, Evi, Soundscapes) with the faster and powerful browser out there.


----------



## sostenuto

Clear, StefanoM. No problem now with ETHERA 2.0 and I will keep or discard depending on desire for Vocal Pads. 
If they are the main useful content in 2.0, you could always UNIFY them as part of new Soundscapes .....  

No worries now. All is well and looking forward to all you do !


----------



## StefanoM

Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 UNIFY

Here:


----------



## Hendrixon

Ste, the link to the new snapshot structure for CORE SYNTH 2.0 is not working anymore.


----------



## StefanoM

This is the correct link









Dropbox - File Deleted


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com


----------



## cosminMIRZA

Hi there. I just bought the Ethera Gold Studio One Soundset and whenever I load them I get this message first.






After that, I have to press the Instrument Editor button to open a Kontakt instance to load a sample. This happens every time I drag and drop a new sample into my work session. 

Does anybody know what could be the issue? Is it a Kontakt bug or something, or is there a workaround?


----------



## Markrs

Hi @StefanoM I need to reinstall the Ethera Gold 2.5 and Cyberworld Unify patches, but I can't seem to find them. I also remember there was a problem with batch linking them in contact and needing to do a symlink, is this still true and do you have details of the process?


----------



## StefanoM

Markrs said:


> Hi @StefanoM I need to reinstall the Ethera Gold 2.5 and Cyberworld Unify patches, but I can't seem to find them. I also remember there was a problem with batch linking them in contact and needing to do a symlink, is this still true and do you have details of the process?


Hello Markrs,

there is the link on the Zero-G Web Site.

The Problem is if you are using Kontakt 6.5 the batch-update of Unify doesn't work anymore

anyway this is the link, there is the Image of Unify, click to load the file.









CyberWorld Presets - ETHERA Gold 2.5 Expansion Pack


CyberWorld is a treasure chest of new synth instruments for Ethera Gold 2.5 with over 300 amazing new presets for the Ethera Gold Core Synth, Action Synth and Vocal Synth. These new presets lean towards CyberPunk and Hybrid Electro Cinematic but are so diverse that they can be used in any music...




zero-g.co.uk


----------



## Markrs

StefanoM said:


> Hello Markrs,
> 
> there is the link on the Zero-G Web Site.
> 
> The Problem is if you are using Kontakt 6.5 the batch-update of Unify doesn't work anymore
> 
> anyway this is the link, there is the Image of Unify, click to load the file.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CyberWorld Presets - ETHERA Gold 2.5 Expansion Pack
> 
> 
> CyberWorld is a treasure chest of new synth instruments for Ethera Gold 2.5 with over 300 amazing new presets for the Ethera Gold Core Synth, Action Synth and Vocal Synth. These new presets lean towards CyberPunk and Hybrid Electro Cinematic but are so diverse that they can be used in any music...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zero-g.co.uk


Thanks @StefanoM


----------



## StefanoM

Hello Guys,

NEW GURU LINK is Here, No more Content Missing ! !

PlugInGuru has created this amazing little app for us, and it works perfectly for Mac and Windows.

Of Course YOU HAVE TO DELETE your Older Ethera Guru Libraries from the Database.

You can download the new Guru Files and the Guru Link for Mac and Windows under the Video info tab.

For any problem please read the READ ME.

And As I explain in the video, pay attention to the NAME of the Ethera Folders, that's important and it must be as I explain.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Hi Stefano,

this sounds great, one problem: all the other folder names are as they should and I am sure I did not rename any but my Ethera Gold folder is:

Zero_G_Ethera_Gold 2_5

Did I maybe miss an update (the latest files in the folder are 12/2020) and where to get ? Or should I rename the folder manually now ?


----------



## StefanoM

KarlHeinz said:


> Hi Stefano,
> 
> this sounds great, one problem: all the other folder names are as they should and I am sure I did not rename any but my Ethera Gold folder is:
> 
> Zero_G_Ethera_Gold 2_5
> 
> Did I maybe miss an update (the latest files in the folder are 12/2020) and where to get ? Or should I rename the folder manually now ?


RE-LOAD it from Zero-G with the new Conduct by Continuata and your serial

Yes there is the 2.51R1 and the folder has this name Zero-G_Ethera-Gold-251R1

You could try to Rename the folder of your library, but if better if you download the 2.51R1


----------



## KarlHeinz

I have ordered from timespace and have a continuata number from 05.01.2021, do I have to redownload all the 33 GB for this or is there an update file somewhere (maybe only from zero-g not from the distributors ) ?

EDIT: solved, found it on the Zero-G site. That is the problem with the distributors with the updates, but as I need payment option from timespace......


----------



## KarlHeinz

Does not work for me, I tried several times, I had the patches installed in the Pluginguru links, the name is right I think but I still got that error message when opening kontakt:





I now try to rebuild with the included "update multiple paches" but this will take hours again.....

I really have no clue what might have gone wrong. Followed the video, followed the instructions point by point, run right mouse click as admin.....


----------



## StefanoM

KarlHeinz said:


> Does not work for me, I tried several times, I had the patches installed in the Pluginguru links, the name is right I think but I still got that error message when opening kontakt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now try to rebuild with the included "update multiple paches" but this will take hours again.....
> 
> I really have no clue what might have gone wrong. Followed the video, followed the instructions point by point, run right mouse click as admin.....



THE CORRECT NAME IS

*Zero-G_Ethera-Gold-251R1*

you have ( for the Library Folder and Guru Link )

*Zero_G_Ethera-Gold-251R1*

So, It doesn't work because there is a bad Folder/Link Name. Check Again.


----------



## KarlHeinz

I am such an idiot, sorry, was cause I have to manually change directory name after update.....thought I checked three times....

But glad it works now, thanks for checking


----------

